
Why Self-Driving Cars Should Never Be Fully Autonomous - rnicholson
http://www.roboticstrends.com/article/why_self_driving_cars_should_never_be_fully_autonomous/
======
EA
How in the world are we going to have self-driving cars before we have
shopping carts that return themselves to the stores from which they came?

